# Slot Car Racing @ Route 66 Speedway



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Kind of new to the slot car part of the forum, but I wanted to let everyone know there is going to be a new track(s) opening in New Bethlehem,PA. I do not know all the details yet, as I am new to slot car racing. I have been racing RC cars for the last 6 years and just found out recently there will be a slot car track opening up in town. I will try to get any questions answered if anyone would have any. I do know they have a Blue King 1/24th track ready to race and we just put together a tri-oval together yesterday. It needs some more work before completion.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Where is New Bethlehem, Pa?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Where is New Bethlehem, Pa?


G-O-O-G-L-E M-A-P-S :thumbsup:

It's a bit far for us.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

:freak::tongue::tongue:


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> G-O-O-G-L-E M-A-P-S :thumbsup:
> 
> It's a bit far for us.


I was thinking it might be far for SE PA, but anyways. It's 60 miles North of Pittsburgh. 60 miles East of the Ohio line and 10 miles South of I-80.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oy. saw PA and got excited, but PA is a big place. google maps says over 3 hours for me. shucks.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> G-O-O-G-L-E M-A-P-S :thumbsup:
> 
> It's a bit far for us.


 
Qtown is a bit far for you:tongue:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Qtown is a bit far for you:tongue:


Problem is I only know of one decent track down there, and it ain't in a shop.

:tongue:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

And where might it be?


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Both tracks are up and running now. Practicing and some racing every Thursday night from 6:30 P.M. to 9:30 P.M. Route 66 Speedway, 415 Arch Street , New Bethlehem, PA 16242 Hope to see some new faces.


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there any central western PA racers out there? We need to get this club going.


----------



## dbcoop (Dec 4, 2010)

I am from the area looking for a club or track to start back up at, haven't raced in couple years, 25 years old was going to see about trying to visit the nearest track and so far its been not easy.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Would love to come, I live in Butler but Thursdays I work till about 8/ 8:30 !


----------

